# Auto Lock



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Is there anyway to get the car to lock the doors after 20 mph?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Is there anyway to get the car to lock the doors after 20 mph?


I'm on the case with this one.......


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

So its not a standard thing then?


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Try pressing the button on the door with the padlock on. Works a treat for me! :thumbsup:

:chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> So its not a standard thing then?


USDM yes, Euro no.

God only knows why......


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Sigh


----------

